# Frustrated with Autistic child's wandering



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm utterly frustrated with my 9 year old (going on 10) and her wandering habit/behaviour associated with her autism.

I've tried everything...

Social stories, going over the outdoor play rules and nauseum, literally everything short of a GPS tracking system. The school has tried too, her community support worker, the social worker...everything. Heck, even had an officer talk to her too.

GPS trackers are costly...I think it's my only option along with taking the privileges of outdoors and bike away from her indefinitely. I'm so very frustrated. She knows the rules are the house three doors down or our backyard where I can see.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

IDK. It doesn't seem like something you can fix on YOUR spectrum, right? The only way I can see is to try to find a way for it to make sense on the KID's spectrum. What would make sense to her?


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I'd have piece of mind being able to push a button (if she takes wandering) and know in real time where she is. Autism kids wander, it's a given. I found a Canadian side company called ChildTrac ...the unit is 250 and it uses a pay as you go sim card for GPS instead of a monthly (expensive) service with a well rounded set of features including full smartphone integrated features.

I'll do it for not only my peace of mind but if anything were to ever happen that emergency services needed to be contacted the GPS would help in that emergency too.

I could recover the cost through her disability funding she gets. I just have to pay up front first.


----------



## Shasta (Jun 12, 2015)

Well if you're going to get the money back it's a no brainer.


----------

